# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  ολοκληρωμενο ΑΝ7000

## papkir

αν εχει καποιος το παραπανω ολοκληρωμενο της πανασονικ , ειναι 28πινο AM/FM στερεο για ραδιοενισχυτη marantz
ας στειλει π.μ

----------

